#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Autocad 2011 και Cadware 2011 σε πολύ καλή τιμή

## ctsakmalis

Γειά σας, ενδιαφέρομαι να πουλήσω το Autocad 2011 και Cadware 2011 τα οποία έχω αυθεντικά με τιμολόγια αγοράς σε τιμή από 4.700,00¤ την τιμή αγοράς σε 2.500,00¤. Έχουν αγοραστεί τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2010.
Το Cadware συνοδεύεται από hasp.

----------

